# Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance ~ Meetings and updates



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Next Meeting Tuesday Sept 13th ~ 7pm ~ 
Baker's Drive In
2221 Main Street
Riverside, CA 92501
60 Fwy & Main St.

Please only 2 Reps per club, prez and VP if possible, if not please let us know who is repp'n your club.
All Clubs welcome!!

:thumbsup:

We had a great start up meeting!! Thanks to the OC Lowrider Alliance for coming and giving us some pointers!!

More info will be posted up later!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Next Meeting Tuesday Sept 13th ~ 7pm ~ Baker's Drive In2221 Main StreetRiverside, CA 9250160 Fwy & Main St.Please only 2 Reps per club, prez and VP if possible, if not please let us know who is repp'n your club.All Clubs welcome!!:thumbsup:We had a great start up meeting!! Thanks to the OC Lowrider Alliance for coming and giving us some pointers!!More info will be posted up later!!!


 Gracias to Orange county lowrider alliance for coming to the ie and sharing their insights with oue ie aliance gracias


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its very good to see that this is all coming together. all the support from all the car clubs is strong. This is what its all about...solidarity.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Next Meeting Tuesday Sept 13th ~ 7pm ~ Baker's Drive In2221 Main StreetRiverside, CA 9250160 Fwy & Main St.Please only 2 Reps per club, prez and VP if possible, if not please let us know who is repp'n your club.All Clubs welcome!!:thumbsup:We had a great start up meeting!! Thanks to the OC Lowrider Alliance for coming and giving us some pointers!!More info will be posted up later!!!


ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Find us on Facebook also Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance
:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Its very good to see that this is all coming together. all the support from all the car clubs is strong. This is what its all about...solidarity.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We have our mission statement done. Just waiting for the final draft. Once it's out I will let you all know.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> :thumbsup:


 To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Inland empires Lowrider alliance. Come be a part of this band of brother/car clubs/family oriented people trying to better our community! !! To be part of this movement you don't have to be from the ie it doesn't matter where your from. You just have to want to better the area you live in.one good way of doin that is unity we have alot of good solid family oriented car clubs in the inland empire. So for those who would like to help boost up the place you rest ur head send your loved ones to school go shopping dip your low low come be a part of this movement.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is a copy of our Mission Statement

Mission Statement
The Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance is a group of lowrider car clubs that want to build better communication with other clubs in the IE. Our goal is to unite the local clubs to support each other by making a master calendar and encouraging members to support other members events. As an alliance of clubs we want to show local city officials and residents that lowrider clubs are family oriented positive groups that want to be a positive influence in the community. 

Guidelines

We are a group of lowrider clubs, and we are not a business or governing body for the IE.
We encourage all IE clubs to be involved in the alliance. Any club from any area can join, but we are trying to focus on the IE area.
Monthly meetings will be on the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Tuesday of the month at Baker’s Drive in, Riverside, 60 and Main St.
We ask that only 2 representatives per club attend monthly meetings. 
We will have a table at the meeting for your flyer and event info, you are responsible to take your flyer from the table before you leave. Bring a paper weight to keep flyers from flying off the table.
We ask that at the end of the year that all events for the following year be put on the master calendar. If more then one club wants the same date, we will decide by drawing lots. Events can be added during the year for dates that are not taken.
The IE Lowrider Alliance will have a 5 member board to help keep things organized. The board is only to keep things organized, there is no president or vp. Everyone is on the same level, the clubs of the IELA will vote policies into effect.
This is a new alliance and these guidelines can and will be adjusted as needed by the IELA Board and voting of the IELA members.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

What's up eric


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Here is a copy of our Mission StatementMission StatementThe Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance is a group of lowrider car clubs that want to build better communication with other clubs in the IE. Our goal is to unite the local clubs to support each other by making a master calendar and encouraging members to support other members events. As an alliance of clubs we want to show local city officials and residents that lowrider clubs are family oriented positive groups that want to be a positive influence in the community.  Guidelines
> We are a group of lowrider clubs, and we are not a business or governing body for the IE.
> We encourage all IE clubs to be involved in the alliance. Any club from any area can join, but we are trying to focus on the IE area.
> Monthly meetings will be on the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Tuesday of the month at Baker’s Drive in, Riverside, 60 and Main St.
> ...


 Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Next Tuesday is the meeting!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> TTT


 Ttt


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Inland empires Lowrider alliance. Come be a part of this band of brother/car clubs/family oriented people trying to better our community! !! To be part of this movement you don't have to be from the ie it doesn't matter where your from. You just have to want to better the area you live in.one good way of doin that is unity we have alot of good solid family oriented car clubs in the inland empire. So for those who would like to help boost up the place you rest ur head send your loved ones to school go shopping dip your low low come be a part of this movement.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Next Meeting Tuesday Sept 13th ~ 7pm ~ 
Baker's Drive In
2221 Main Street
Riverside, CA 92501
60 Fwy & Main St.

Please only 2 Reps per club, prez and VP if possible, if not please let us know who is repp'n your club.
All Clubs welcome!!

:thumbsup:

We had a great start up meeting!! Thanks to the OC Lowrider Alliance for coming and giving us some pointers!!

More info will be posted up later!!!​


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Whats up Al? Ill be there with Sergio Reppin' Tradition IE on the 13th!!!!!! Lookin forward to it.......


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Whats up Al? Ill be there with Sergio Reppin' Tradition IE on the 13th!!!!!! Lookin forward to it.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom G2G (Sep 9, 2011)

Alex, If you don't have anyone else going from the club, I'll role out there with you.


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> Next Meeting Tuesday Sept 13th ~ 7pm ~
> Baker's Drive In
> 2221 Main Street
> Riverside, CA 92501
> ...


This Tuesday!! Please to save room for everyone only 2 members per club, anyone above this will be ask to wait in the other parking lot. We will meet in the lower parking lot south of the restruant.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm here ready to go. Let's do this. TTT for the IE


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

I GOT OFF WORK LATE NEXT MEETING FOR SURE


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

MalibuLou said:


> I GOT OFF WORK LATE NEXT MEETING FOR SURE


 Next time louie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Car clubs are deep today we got 15 here already. Its goin to be a good meeting


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The Car Clubs that made it out today were;

Gangs to Grace CC
Ontario Classics CC
E St Cruizers CC
Drifting on a Memory CC
Legacy CC
Family Affair CC
The Hood Life CC
Kinfoke CC
Royal Fantasies Riv Co CC
Royal Fantasies Palm Springs CC
Good Times IE CC
Pharaohs IE CC
Tradition IE CC
Trucha CC
Uniques IE CC

It was a great meeting, we are on the right track!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> The Car Clubs that made it out today were;
> 
> Gangs to Grace CC
> Ontario Classics CC
> ...



SORRY ALEX ME AND RICHARD HAD A CLUB MEETING TONIGHT ABOUT OUR BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW THIS NEXT SATURDAY.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST A FRENDLY REMINDER THAT LATIN LUXURY BC IS HAVING A BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW THIS SATUDAY ROLL IN IS FROM 7-10AM AND JUDGING STARTS AT 11AM. 

WHERE???? THE WORLD FAMOUS SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY



*UPDATE 9/13/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC :thumbsup:
DUKES IE :thumbsup:
UNIQUES SANTA ANA AND CORONA:thumbsup:
VIEJITOS IE :thumbsup:
ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup:
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
BEST OF FRIENDS 
LO NUESTRO 


AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........











































*​


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> JUST A FRENDLY REMINDER THAT LATIN LUXURY BC IS HAVING A BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW THIS SATUDAY ROLL IN IS FROM 7-10AM AND JUDGING STARTS AT 11AM.
> 
> WHERE???? THE WORLD FAMOUS SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY
> 
> ...


You guys have a great day, I will be DJ'n the Duke's Show at Bob's Broiler in Downey!! I know you will have a great turn out!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

From your mouth to gods ears. Thanks brother. I'm sure we will catch up with you latter.


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


> The Car Clubs that made it out today were;
> 
> Gangs to Grace CC
> Ontario Classics CC
> ...


MAN I FORGOT ALL ABOUT DA MEETING, REALLY WANTED TO MAKE IT NEXT FOR SURE:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> You guys have a great day, I will be DJ'n the Duke's Show at Bob's Broiler in Downey!! I know you will have a great turn out!!!


 T the t latin luxury


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ra8drfan said:


> MAN I FORGOT ALL ABOUT DA MEETING, REALLY WANTED TO MAKE IT NEXT FOR SURE:thumbsup:


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> JUST A FRENDLY REMINDER THAT LATIN LUXURY BC IS HAVING A BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW THIS SATUDAY ROLL IN IS FROM 7-10AM AND JUDGING STARTS AT 11AM. WHERE???? THE WORLD FAMOUS SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY*UPDATE 9/13/11Roll Call:FAMILY AFFAIR BC :thumbsupUKES IE :thumbsup:UNIQUES SANTA ANA AND CORONA:thumbsup:VIEJITOS IE :thumbsup:ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup:OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB :thumbsup:BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUBOL SKOOL WAYZMAJESTICS SFVUNITED STYLESROLLERZ ONLYGOOD TIMES IEBEST OF FRIENDS LO NUESTRO AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THANKS TO ALL OF OUR BROHERS IN THE IE AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ON OUR SECOND BC AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Inland empires Lowrider alliance. Come be a part of this band of brother/car clubs/family oriented people trying to better our community! !! To be part of this movement you don't have to be from the ie it doesn't matter where your from. You just have to want to better the area you live in.one good way of doin that is unity we have alot of good solid family oriented car clubs in the inland empire. So for those who would like to help boost up the place you rest ur head send your loved ones to school go shopping dip your low low come be a part of this movement.


 Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt



hey bro we had a really nice turn out. this was our second bike and peddle car show it was really cool to see the lowrider community come out and support the kids in the show.... thanks to all of you guys that came out.


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE IE ALLIANCE


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

IELA TTT


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hope i can make the next meeting was at work.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope some of you can make it out!! thanks for your support!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

when is the next meeting????


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> when is the next meeting????


Tuesday Oct 11th


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


G2G_Al said:


> Tuesday Oct 11th


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Tuesday Oct 11th


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *TTT:thumbsup:*


 Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Reminder our next meeting is tomorrow 7pm at Bakers @ Main St & 60 fwy. Bring your dates for next year to get them on the Calendar!! Also bring your flyers for upcoming shows. IE


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> Reminder our next meeting is tomorrow 7pm at Bakers @ Main St & 60 fwy. Bring your dates for next year to get them on the Calendar!! Also bring your flyers for upcoming shows. IE


ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

MEL ENTERTAINMENT TOYS 4 TOTS FREE CAR SHOW WITH A TOY DONATION 

SATURDAY NOVEMBER 5TH BOB'S BIG BOY NORCO ,CA 10:00 AM -3:00 PM

LOU & LYNDAH FROM THE TV SHOW OPERATION REPO

PLEASE SHARE THIS VIDEO TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS !!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

*inland empire lowrider alliance*

We are in the works of coming up with our IELA logo check it out on face book under inland empire alliance. If your part of this movement or want to be part of it please give your opinion on the logos we put out there so far. to the top for positive lowriding in our community


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

they came up with alot of nice ideas


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Logos are coming along check out on fb under iela


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> To the top


 Ttt


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Whwn is the next meeting I wnt to try and make it..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

eric0425 said:


> Whwn is the next meeting I wnt to try and make it..


PM me your number and I will text you updates...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

When is the next meeting


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Our meeting is second Tuesday of every month @ bakers in riverside @7pm


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Next meeting Nov 8th. 7pm Bakers 60fwy and Main st.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*



 GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 
SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LETS ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. 
















*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 
SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTT



right on homeboy...........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> * GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS
> CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET
> WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
> WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
> ...



*this was a good event I know me and my friends had a good time at this event............... gonna take some videos and post them on youtube............... It would be nice to see the I.E. on the net representing strong...........*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

these are important meeting if we want to seethe I.E GROW!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> these are important meeting if we want to seethe I.E GROW!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Meeting this Tuesday
Bakers Drive In
60Fwy and Main Street
Riverside
7pm


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

O class will be at the meeting too


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> Meeting this Tuesday
> Bakers Drive In
> 60Fwy and Main Street
> Riverside
> 7pm


See you guys there


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

:thumbsup: For the I.E.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT for the IE i hear Est was crackin sat.. lets get it crackin every weekend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Eny high light of our last meet? I hope it went firme working out of town catch the next one


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Big thank you to all the people that came out to support ontario classics legacy and tradition


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Unity


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE INLAND EMPIRE LOW RIDER FAMILY... HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD HOLIDAY FROM STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*THIS SUNDAY !!!!! 2PM ROLLOUT!!!!!!
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT AT CORONA PARK.. 
LETS TRY TO GET 50 CARS OUT ..*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE INLAND EMPIRE LOW RIDER FAMILY... HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD HOLIDAY FROM STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE


Same to you eric


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY AT 2:OO PM.. CORONA PARK .. 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*tomorrow is gonna be a great day for a cruise . lets do it big I.E ...
2o pm corona park.. 630 e 6th st, corona, ca 

**









*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *tomorrow is gonna be a great day for a cruise . lets do it big I.E ...
> 2o pm corona park.. 630 e 6th st, corona, ca
> 
> **
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 

WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012

WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP

**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM

**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *














































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 

WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012

WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP

**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM

**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *














































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cruz in the ie


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latins finest c.c. will be there!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE AT THE OLD CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tues the 13th


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup homies this the logo everyone getting opinons on facebook designed by anthony de lena classic memories what do u guys think homIEs


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


G2G_Al said:


> Here is a copy of our Mission Statement
> 
> Mission Statement
> The Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance is a group of lowrider car clubs that want to build better communication with other clubs in the IE. Our goal is to unite the local clubs to support each other by making a master calendar and encouraging members to support other members events. As an alliance of clubs we want to show local city officials and residents that lowrider clubs are family oriented positive groups that want to be a positive influence in the community.
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

sp00kyi3 said:


> View attachment 404403
> sup homies this the logo everyone getting opinons on facebook designed by anthony de lena classic memories wh do u guys think homIEs


We encourage everyone that is part of this movement to give their insight logo has 20 iela members votes so far u got my thumbs up


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Sporty67 said:


> We encourage everyone that is part of this movement to give their insight logo has 20 iela members votes so thumbs up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

the symbol looks GOOD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*hope to see all clubs in the alliance at the cruise. might be the last cruise in the city of corona . lets see 100 cars out at least


EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 
WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012
WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA
TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP
**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM
**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *











































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

That art work looks really good great job.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

sp00kyi3 said:


> View attachment 404403
> sup homies this the logo everyone getting opinons on facebook designed by anthony de lena classic memories what do u guys think homIEs


*LEGACY C.C.* GIVES IT A TWO THUMBS UP!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

if my vote counts its a good logo!!!!!!!!!! TTT




sp00kyi3 said:


> View attachment 404403
> sup homies this the logo everyone getting opinons on facebook designed by anthony de lena classic memories what do u guys think homIEs


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

show some love i.e 

click link---->>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/319726-cruise-into-sunset-2012-a.html


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

sp00kyi3 said:


> View attachment 404403
> sup homies this the logo everyone getting opinons on facebook designed by anthony de lena classic memories what do u guys think homIEs


Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> if my vote counts its a good logo!!!!!!!!!! TTT


Make sure you have a rep at this Tuesdays meeting on the 13th. We will be voting on it.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

WE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


This Tuesday


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

The meeting is still on rain or shine we are gona be doing our final on our logo today Ttt iela


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
professional photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *


CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS













*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Great meeting. Very positive. Looking forward to the New Years Picnic


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

Attended my first meeting with the alliance and thing look good. I like the things I heard and the direction it is going. As long as we stay positive it will only get better and stronger!!!!! Big ups to the IELA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

< < :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I encourage all clubs that are members of the IELA to change your profile pic to the new logo so everyone can see the unity. here is the smaller image to use.









TTT IELA


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good strong meeting our meeting couldn't of went better Ttt iela


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> I encourage all clubs that are members of the IELA to change your profile pic to the new logo so everyone can see the unity. here is the smaller image to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*hay are you guys going to make little stickers for the windsheid if so my club needs 10 empires finest ttt for the IELA *


lo nuestro said:


> G2G_Al said:
> 
> 
> > I encourage all clubs that are members of the IELA to change your profile pic to the new logo so everyone can see the unity. here is the smaller image to use.
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER**
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WRD









*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

9am bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> I encourage all clubs that are members of the IELA to change your profile pic to the new logo so everyone can see the unity. here is the smaller image to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

That IELA image would make a nice sticker and patch to we worn on carclub shirts and on car to support and show unity also it could go on banners. good work for keeping the INLAND EMPIRE lowrider seen buzzin!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS*​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ROLL CALL FOR CRUIZING INTO THE SUNSET.ADDED 1 MORE
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS OC
ABOUT 16 SOLOS*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

214Tex said:


>


Merry christmas forth worth per inland empire Lowrider alliance


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ULA stay up homies nice logo


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

sweet thats how we roll! merry x-mas to all!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Merry xmas to all


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE FROM OHANA SO CAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

[h=6]OK the Logo is here for download, give it a try and let me know if it works.
https://rapidshare.com/files/https://rapidshare.com/files/2964575883/ielalogofinal.jpg2964575883/ielalogofinal.jpg[/h]


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I know ha


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Native pride and showtime cc added to roll call for cruise into the sunset


27 clubs on roll call


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Worked great. It even worked on my phone!!!!


G2G_Al said:


> [h=6]OK the Logo is here for download, give it a try and let me know if it works.
> https://rapidshare.com/files/https://rapidshare.com/files/2964575883/ielalogofinal.jpg2964575883/ielalogofinal.jpg[/h]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest supporting this event to the fullest. TTT for goodtimes and cruising into the sunset!!! 




bigtroubles1 said:


> Native pride and showtime cc added to roll call for cruise into the sunset
> 
> 
> 27 clubs on roll call


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Our next Alliance Meeting. 2nd Tuesday of January. Jan 10th @ 7pm. Bakers 60fwy and Main St, Riverside.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*

*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*

**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**

BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttttttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tuesday


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*cruise into the sunset roll call.
this sunday jan 8, 2012









**GOODTIMES I.E
GOODTIMES .E.L.A 
GOODTIMES CONVERTIBLES
Latins finest
Westside 
Latin luxury
Uniques 
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST 
ROYAL FAMILIA 
E ST CRUIZERS 
GROUPE 
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
GANGS TO GRACE 
STYLISTICS I.E. 
LATIN BOMBAS 
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C
. EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
NATIVE CC
SHOWTIME 
MANIACOS
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS if I missed anyone let me know *​


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT will be there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

This Tuesday 7pm off main and the 60 iela meetings are open to all to the top iela


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*
*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*
**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**
BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 
*
*
WHEN- (TOMORROW )SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE - CRUISE BEGINS AT CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM ( WE WILL CRUISE THE BLVD TO FAIRMONT PARK) DIRECTIONS ARE BELOW)
WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

TACOS WILL BE SERVED FOR 1 DOLLAR.. JUMPER... DJ..PHOTOGRAPHER AND A VENDER WILL BE PRESENT ALSO 
*


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

hay who's *Native Pride* is that duke from drifting on a memory. our is that a new club


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

66 buick said:


> hay who's *Native Pride* is that duke from drifting on a memory. our is that a new club


MET THEM ON FACEBOOK . ITS NATIVE PRIDE CC


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

7 more hours


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LES DO THIS


Sporty67 said:


> 7 more hours


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

cant do that facebook is to open to the public dont want eveyone to no my buss. maybe ill meet them today


bigtroubles1 said:


> MET THEM ON FACEBOOK . ITS NATIVE PRIDE CC


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Meeting is today 7 off main and 60 at the bakers


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Meeting is open to all that would like to participate in the iela movement we are putting alot of our plans into play to make lowriding stronger in the ie area. If u live or lowride in the ie area come check us out no Feria involved u have to answer to no prez were all equal in the iela thank you


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

We will be there as usual ....ttt for the iela


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cee u there Louie taco Tuesday too ima grub


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Sporty67 said:


> Meeting is open to all that would like to participate in the iela movement we are putting alot of our plans into play to make lowriding stronger in the ie area. If u live or lowride in the ie area come check us out no Feria involved u have to answer to no prez were all equal in the iela thank you


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

TO GIVE THE I.E.L.A. A HEADS UP ABOUT CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE AND CRUISE FOR THE LOMA LINDA CHILDRENS HOSPITAL. IT WILL BE ON JULY 15TH


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Lil_Angel70 said:


> TO GIVE THE I.E.L.A. A HEADS UP ABOUT CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE AND CRUISE FOR THE LOMA LINDA CHILDRENS HOSPITAL. IT WILL BE ON JULY 15TH


Got It Angel will update the calendar


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Lil_Angel70 said:


> TO GIVE THE I.E.L.A. A HEADS UP ABOUT CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE AND CRUISE FOR THE LOMA LINDA CHILDRENS HOSPITAL. IT WILL BE ON JULY 15TH



Thx for the info. Ill be there to support. What time does it start?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*inland Empire Lowrider Alliance Master Calendar 2012* Rev 1/23/12
*January*
_1 Sun IELA New Years Day Picnic Memorial Park Upland 9am__(done)__
8 Sun Goodtimes IE Cruise into the Sunset 2pm Corona Park to Fairmont Pk__(done)_

*February*
12 _Sun Hoppo's Grand Opening Noon to 5pm_
19_ Sun Cruise into the Sunset 1pm Corona Park_
25 _Sat Latins Finest Cruise Night TBA_
March
18 _Sun __Traffic 6th Annual Car Show Citizen Bank Arena Ontario_
31 _Sat __Uniques Bike and Peddle Car Show Bravo Burgers MoVal_

April
7 _Sat __IELA Easter Picnic Fairmont Park Riverside_

May
5 _Sat __Latin Luxury Cinco De Mayo Car & Bike Show 10am ~Location TBA_
6 _Sun __Gangs To Grace Cinco De Mayo Cruise Night, 3pm ~ SCDC Pomona_
19 _Sat Living Word Car Show Chino CA ~ Sponsored by 909 Classic Parts_
June
2 _Sat Old Style Classic Car Show ~ Colton TBA_
July
1 _Sun __Gangs to Grace 4th of July Cruise Night, 3pm ~ SCDC Pomona_
15 _Sun Christmas in July, Loma Linda Childrens Hospital ~ Groupe CC_
August
26 _Sun __Gangs to Grace Back to School Cruise Night, 3pm ~ SCDC Pomona_

September
2 _Sun __Fine Life 2nd Annual Picnic, Prado Park Chino_
8 _Sat __Drifting on a Memory Saboba 5th Annual Super Show_

October

November
December
1 _Sat __Gangs to Grace Toy Drive Car Show, SCDC Pomona_


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

BUMP N IT FOR THE IELA:h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

eric0425 said:


> TTT


What up Eric!! Was talking to Pedro from your club over at Hoppo's telling him about what we are doing!! Hopefully you guys will join the IELA, I know we have your support, but would like to see you guys as members!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

[h=6]REMINDER ~ VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT ~ OUR NEXT IELA MEETING DAY HAS BEEN CHANGED PER OUR LAST MEETING. THIS MONTH OUR MEETING IS WEDNESDAY FEB. 15TH ~ TUESDAY IS VALENTINES DAY SO WE MOVED IT TO THE NEXT DAY SO YOU CAN SPEND ALL YOUR HARD EARNED CASH ON YOUR SWEETHEART!!![/h]


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


> *REMINDER ~ VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT ~ OUR NEXT IELA MEETING DAY HAS BEEN CHANGED PER OUR LAST MEETING. THIS MONTH OUR MEETING IS WEDNESDAY FEB. 15TH ~ TUESDAY IS VALENTINES DAY SO WE MOVED IT TO THE NEXT DAY SO YOU CAN SPEND ALL YOUR HARD EARNED CASH ON YOUR SWEETHEART!!!*


well that sux. im off tuesday but not weds. i really wanted to come to this meeting since i missed the last one


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> well that sux. im off tuesday but not weds. i really wanted to come to this meeting since i missed the last one


We don't believe in valentines day at my pad that's just a made up day to spend money


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> We don't believe in valentines day at my pad that's just a made up day to spend money


LETS KEEP IT ON TUESDAY SPORTY ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I SHOW MY GIRL LOVE ALL THE TIME. VALENTINE AINT NOTHIN SPECIAL LOL .. LETS KEEP IT ON TUES


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

At the last meeting it was changed and everyone agreed. Sorry....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hahaha yea it was al just fucking with you o Spenca messing with u


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> LETS KEEP IT ON TUESDAY SPORTY ..


Hahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations to tradition spread in Lowrider magazine


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I can't make this one . I'm knda bummed . No one celebrates Valentine tues anyways . Most likely they will on the weekend . Oh well see u guys at the one in march . IELA TTT ..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Well I can't make this one . I'm knda bummed . No one celebrates Valentine tues anyways . Most likely they will on the weekend . Oh well see u guys at the one in march . IELA TTT ..


next one foo we ain't going nowhere


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT IE ALLIANCE  see you guys on the 15


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES? IM NOT FROM THE IE ALLIANCE BUT THERE IS A SHOW THAT I WILL BE ATTENDING IN RIVERSIDE THIS SUNDAY. ITS A SHOW THAT BENIFITS THE LOCAL SCHOOL THAT MY HOMIES KIDS GO TO. I HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT THERE.........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> well that sux. im off tuesday but not weds. i really wanted to come to this meeting since i missed the last one


2 in a row. $100 fine.:yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 2 in a row. $100 fine.:yes:


lol well not my fault these gangsters wanna celebrate valentines hahaha..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL dont let your wife hear you say that!!!!!!!!



Sporty67 said:


> We don't believe in valentines day at my pad that's just a made up day to spend money


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lol ibet your really like yes!!!!!!! the moved it....lo



bigtroubles1 said:


> lol well not my fault these gangsters wanna celebrate valentines hahaha..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hey everyone checkout 



STYLISTICS IE REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Meeting coming around the corner


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

See everyone at meeting tonight:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Meeting tonight at the bakers at 7pm in Riverside off main and 60


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

hay was un able to make it what happened *empires finest*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTMFT.. I.E. 

Get at me for all your FLAKE needs or get at me Friday Saturday or Sunday at Advanced Stereo Riverside

Lots of new products hitting the market perfect for tight areas.. Small High Power Amps, easy to tuck away and much more... 


Peace, Mark


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO SUNSET ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
MANIACOS CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
UNIQUES IE
LATIN LUXURY CC
DEVOTIONS CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
PHARAOHS CC
15 SOLO RIDERS
LOTS OF FOOD VENDORS 
MUSIC / DANCE CONTEST WITH TROPHY
RAFFLE FOR DIFFERENT ITEMS( SPONSORED BY SICCMADE CUSTOMS)


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

66 buick said:


> hay was un able to make it what happened *empires finest*


Just touching bases on easter event and our car club names for our iela poster. And of course our master calendar


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

cool thanks


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

66 buick said:


> cool thanks


Your welcome homie


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[h=6]hello iela id like to clear some things up with u guys . i get random comments from some clubs sayiing oh u werent at our event but we will support yours. 
lowriding is a hobby for me , not a lifestyle. unfortunately i do have a job that requires me to work weds thur fri and sat swing shift 12pm - 12am. 

a lot of clubs choose to hold their events on sats . supporting my family comes first . so i cant be at wrk and at someones show at the same time because no one from iela is going to help pay any of my bills, provide a place for me live or food to eat. so once again its not that i dnt want to support your shows or events, i just simply cant due to my schedule.
now sunday shows i can fully support.. thank you to all clubs for understanding .[/h]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TODAY!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN
25 clubs on roll call !!!!*
*lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tell me about it traffic is on a saturday and we have been waiting for it for a long ass tiem lol............. I get every other sunday monday off.....Im in the car business and to get the every other sunday and monday off which is now and days un heard of. So I cant attend a bunch of stuff too. 




bigtroubles1 said:


> *hello iela id like to clear some things up with u guys . i get random comments from some clubs sayiing oh u werent at our event but we will support yours.
> lowriding is a hobby for me , not a lifestyle. unfortunately i do have a job that requires me to work weds thur fri and sat swing shift 12pm - 12am.
> 
> a lot of clubs choose to hold their events on sats . supporting my family comes first . so i cant be at wrk and at someones show at the same time because no one from iela is going to help pay any of my bills, provide a place for me live or food to eat. so once again its not that i dnt want to support your shows or events, i just simply cant due to my schedule.
> now sunday shows i can fully support.. thank you to all clubs for understanding .*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I am a sales manager at RACEWAY NISSAN off of the 215 and the 60 if you guys need a whipp new or used hit a player up............even if you need some other brand a player has alot of contacts....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*none the less.....


TODAY!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN
25 clubs on roll call !!!!*
*lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! *


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> tell me about it traffic is on a saturday and we have been waiting for it for a long ass tiem lol............. I get every other sunday monday off.....Im in the car business and to get the every other sunday and monday off which is now and days un heard of. So I cant attend a bunch of stuff too.


Traffic show is on a Sunday . March 18th . I'm there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mannnnnn thats my day on..........:twak:


bigtroubles1 said:


> Traffic show is on a Sunday . March 18th . I'm there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Almost


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

This Tuesday homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Go back to sleep Sporty. Y you up so early?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hahaha Orale mike why u still up homie didn't u come from solidad last night u a bizzy man that's Firme. I can't sleep in homie to much to do Tu sabes


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> This Tuesday homies


TTT for the ie alliance. I can't make it on Tuesday. But I'm sure someone from our familia will be there. TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Well be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Apparently there is a group of people following impalas owners home from shows, studying the layout of where the car is parked, then returning and stealing it. There have reportedly been 5 cars in the last 3 weeks taken from different areas, so it is not just one certain area. Be careful locking up your car.


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*empire finest in the house:buttkick:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Apparently there is a group of people following impalas owners home from shows, studying the layout of where the car is parked, then returning and stealing it. There have reportedly been 5 cars in the last 3 weeks taken from different areas, so it is not just one certain area. Be careful locking up your car.


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*hay why you tring to scare guys with impalas that an erban legand *


djmikethecholodj said:


> Apparently there is a group of people following impalas owners home from shows, studying the layout of where the car is parked, then returning and stealing it. There have reportedly been 5 cars in the last 3 weeks taken from different areas, so it is not just one certain area. Be careful locking up your car.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

APRIL 28,2012Attachment 0


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

See you all in about an hour and a half....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

66 buick said:


> *hay why you tring to scare guys with impalas that an erban legand *


Apparently they been fallowing djs around and stealing their tantaruns be careful when u get home hahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Apparently there is a group of people following impalas owners home from shows, studying the layout of where the car is parked, then returning and stealing it. There have reportedly been 5 cars in the last 3 weeks taken from different areas, so it is not just one certain area. Be careful locking up your car.


they have reported 5 missing chonis so far make shure u lock ip them tantarans


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

thats some funning shit


Sporty67 said:


> they have reported 5 missing chonis so far make shure u lock ip them tantarans


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tomorrow 7 pm bakers open to all that want to participate on our iela movement


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> Tomorrow 7 pm bakers open to all that want to participate on our iela movement


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tonight homies this is open to all it doesn't matter where ur from u can be from Oc la sgv doesn't matter all that matters is that u live or lowride in the area and want to help make ur area united come check out our master calendar come get to know other clubs in your community


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good meeting well be posting details on meeting info soon on video


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INVITE ANY AND ALL MEMBERS OF THE I.E.L.A. TO THIS CAR SHOW.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...oosevelt-school-support-public-education.html
IT BENIFITS THE LOCAL AFTER SCHOOL PROGRAM. AND IT HELPS KEEP THE KIDS POSITIVE AND OUT OF TROUBLE. ANY AND ALL CARS OR BIKES ARE APRECIATED. EVEN IF YOU DONT BRING AN ENTRY, JUST SHOWING UP TO SHOW SUPPORT WILL HELP JUST AS MUCH.
THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

NEXT METTING TUE MAY 8 2012 
Bakers in the city of riverside off 60 and main

All car clubs welcome. Please only 2 reps from each club. 
INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE. The meetings are the perfect place to discuss up coming events or community topics. 

Hope to see u all there


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

UNITY PICNIC​HOSTED BY THE INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE AND THE HIGH DESERT LOWRIDER ALLIANCE

THE IELA AND HIGH DESERT LOWRIDER ALLIANCE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ANY AND ALL LOWRIDERS FOR A DAY OF UNITY AND FUN. 
WHAT BETTER WAY TO START OFF THE SUMMER THEN TO HANG OUT WITH PEOPLE WHO HAVE THE SAME PASSION FOR LOWRIDING AS YOU. BOTH ALLIANCES HAVE WORKED TOGETHER TO ORGANIZE A UNITY PICNIC IN THE CITY OF VICTORVILLE? WHAT BETTER WAY TO SHOW THE COMMUNITY, KIDS AND HATERS THAT UNITY EXISTS IN LOWRIDING? 
THIS DAY WILL BE A DAY OF NICE CARS, FAMILIES BBQ’ING AND MUSIC IN THE AIR. PEOPLE FROM DIFFERENT WALKS OF LIFE HANGIN OUT PLAYING SOFTBALL, BASKETBALL, HORSESHOES OR JUST SITTIN BACK TALKING WITH SOMEONE YOU’VE NEVER MET BEFORE ABOUT OUR CARS, OUR KIDS BIKES OR JUST YOUR LOVE OF LOWRIDING.
ALL RIDERS WELCOME NO MATTER YOUR CLUB AFFILIATION, WHAT CITY YOUR FROM OR IF YOU’RE A SOLO RIDER. ALSO THERE IS A BASEBALL FIELD AND BASKETBALL COURT. THIS PICNIC IS ALL ABOUT UNITY. 

PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO HATERS PLEASE. THIS EVENT IS TO PROMOTE UNITY SO PLEASE LETS KEEP IT POSSITIVE.

DATE - SAT. JUNE 9[SUP] [/SUP]2012
LOCATION - 13016 Amethyst Rd, Victorville, CA 92392
TIME - 9AM TILL DUSK


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

what time its the meeting so i can see if i can go thanks


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Meeting is at 7pm at Bakers on Main st and the 60fwy


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

damn i dont get off till 8 but im a block from the meeting spot ill talk to the prez and see if he can go and ill try to get out early


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Is there's any orange county alliance?????????? Info please


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> UNITY PICNIC​HOSTED BY THE INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE AND THE HIGH DESERT LOWRIDER ALLIANCE
> 
> THE IELA AND HIGH DESERT LOWRIDER ALLIANCE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ANY AND ALL LOWRIDERS FOR A DAY OF UNITY AND FUN.
> WHAT BETTER WAY TO START OFF THE SUMMER THEN TO HANG OUT WITH PEOPLE WHO HAVE THE SAME PASSION FOR LOWRIDING AS YOU. BOTH ALLIANCES HAVE WORKED TOGETHER TO ORGANIZE A UNITY PICNIC IN THE CITY OF VICTORVILLE? WHAT BETTER WAY TO SHOW THE COMMUNITY, KIDS AND HATERS THAT UNITY EXISTS IN LOWRIDING?
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Is there's any orange county alliance?????????? Info please


THERE USED TO BE.....WE SHUD START IT UP AGAIN.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We should carnal ...we have a lot of bad ass ranflas n good as gente...let's make it happend


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> We should carnal ...we have a lot of bad ass ranflas n good as gente...let's make it happend


PM ME BRO. I ALREADY HV ALOT OF PPL ON BOARD.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Is there's any orange county alliance?????????? Info please


Not sure.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting tonight 7pm at bakers off the 60 and main in riverside


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Great meeting last night!!!!!! Feels like we got alot accomplished. Lookin forward to the Unity Picnic


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

There is an OC Alliance. Contact Uniques OC. They helped us get started


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

THIS SAT MAY 19TH HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt for the IELA AND HDLA


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Updated


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TtT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


>


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


>


Ttt for unity


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting tonight 7pm at bakers in riverside off the 60 and main


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

WAS A GOOD MEETING, INLAND EMPIRE LOW RIDER ALLIANCE ANNIVERSARY PICNIC IN THE WORKS IT IS OPEN TO ALL :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

socalconcepts said:


> WAS A GOOD MEETING, INLAND EMPIRE LOW RIDER ALLIANCE ANNIVERSARY PICNIC IN THE WORKS IT IS OPEN TO ALL :thumbsup:


WHATS UP ROY? HERES THE LINK FOR THE ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...rider-alliance-1-year-anniversary-picnic.html


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting tomorrow night 7pm bakers off main and the 60 in riverside


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Uniques IE proudly supports the IELA!!! Bump this TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Uniques IE proudly supports the IELA!!! Bump this TTT


What up short? U kept ur word homie. My turn but im gna have to figure out how to set an acct up. Im wrkin on it


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BUMP TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't forget IELA meeting second Tuesday of every month!!! Bump and I told u I would big j!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BUMPING TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Alliance meeting 1 week from today 7pm at the bakers off the 60 and main. Anyone and everyone welcome to attend


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

IE Lowrider Alliance in full effect! No stopping us!! Come support you Local Lowrider CC!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Meeting second Tuesday come check out our calendar come cee what's being discussed at the iela meetings everyone welcome all its about is making lowriding stronger more positive in the inlan area.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Meetings tonight


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## JOKERBRANDED (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump for the IE


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt for the IELA


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ALLIANCE TO THE TOP........


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting Tue. Oct. 9th 7pm bakers off the 60 and main.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

4 pm


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj available for car shows, cruise nights, toy drives, turkey drives, fundraisers. not just another Dj. Trivia, games for the little ones, prizes and more. PM or call 323.557.2854 Mike. Turn your car show into an event. Also available for birthdays, weddings and yes, divorces, barmitzvahs,


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> 4 pm


Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Firme flyer foo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj available for car shows, cruise nights, toy drives, turkey drives, fundraisers. not just another Dj. Trivia, games for the little ones, prizes and more. PM or call 323.557.2854 Mike. Turn your car show into an event. Also available for birthdays, weddings and yes, divorces, barmitzvahs,



Qvo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


ElProfeJose said:


> 4 pm


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting this comin Tuesday night 7pm bakers off the 60 fwy and main st.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

METTING TOMARROW AT BAKERS


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting tomorrow night.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


Wtf this guy said qvo to himself oracle cholo dj


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting tonight Bakers off the 60 and main. Meeting open to any solo riders and clubs. Its all about UNITY and COMMUNITY.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT



BIGJ77MC said:


> Meeting tonight Bakers off the 60 and main. Meeting open to any solo riders and clubs. Its all about UNITY and COMMUNITY.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Great meeting. Everyone travelin to vegas have a safe trip


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

It would be kool to have all THE IE CARS N BIKES TOGETHER wth the IELA banner followed behind them?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> It would be kool to have all THE IE CARS N BIKES TOGETHER wth the IELA banner followed behind them?


I agree. That would make a real nice pic. Unfortunately I think parking is based on what time you get to the venue. I know different members of the IELA are going to be arriving at different times which might make it a problem.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

JUST SPOKE WITH SPORTY FROM ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.

Any members of the I.E.L.A. that would like to participate in a *GROUP PICTURE PLEASE BE AT THE BANNER AT 12PM*. Also anyone who is going to be cruzin the las vegas blvd. after the show there is a rally point at the *SOUVONIER STORE ON THE CORNER BETWEEN CIRCUS CURCUS AND THE STRATOSPHERE. *A time is not set due to everyone getting out of the show at different times. So anyone who wants to eventually meet up with others from the IELA this will be an all night rally point. 

TTT for the IELA reppin in Las Vegas!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

yup parking based on arrival. BUT IT WOULD LOOK SICK TO DO THAT. THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR. hear lowrider coming back to los angeles in 2013. :dunno: maybe if its true we can plan it n make it happen. IELA TTMFT


BIGJ77MC said:


> I agree. That would make a real nice pic. Unfortunately I think parking is based on what time you get to the venue. I know different members of the IELA are going to be arriving at different times which might make it a problem.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> yup parking based on arrival. BUT IT WOULD LOOK SICK TO DO THAT. THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR. hear lowrider coming back to los angeles in 2013. :dunno: maybe if its true we can plan it n make it happen. IELA TTMFT


That would definately be sick!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> JUST SPOKE WITH SPORTY FROM ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.
> 
> Any members of the I.E.L.A. that would like to participate in a *GROUP PICTURE PLEASE BE AT THE BANNER AT 12PM*. Also anyone who is going to be cruzin the las vegas blvd. after the show there is a rally point at the *SOUVONIER STORE ON THE CORNER BETWEEN CIRCUS CURCUS AND THE STRATOSPHERE. *A time is not set due to everyone getting out of the show at different times. So anyone who wants to eventually meet up with others from the IELA this will be an all night rally point.
> 
> TTT for the IELA reppin in Las Vegas!!!!!!!



Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


BIGJ77MC said:


> That would definately be sick!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting tomorrow night. Bakers of the 60 and main. 7pm


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:wave: WHATS UP FELLOW ALLIANCE MEMBERS.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :wave: WHATS UP FELLOW ALLIANCE MEMBERS.


WHATS HAPPENING BROTHA? HOWS THINGS ON YOUR END?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> WHATS HAPPENING BROTHA? HOWS THINGS ON YOUR END?


COO COO, JUST GETTING STUFF ORGANIZED.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> COO COO, JUST GETTING STUFF ORGANIZED.


Coo good luck with everything out ur way!!! Good to see the OC alliance coming back


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Coo good luck with everything out ur way!!! Good to see the OC alliance coming back


thanks and :yes: Its gonna be bigger and better than ever.....and get be on the lookout for future O*C events. I will would like to see some I.e.l.a support. :h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> thanks and :yes: Its gonna be bigger and better than ever.....and get be on the lookout for future O*C events. I will would like to see some I.e.l.a would definately be cool.
> 
> Keep us posted. Also check out the posting of the 2 nd annual IELA new years event. Its open to anyone and everyone so let the OC ALLIANCE know the IELA is extending an Invite to u and ur supporters. We know New Years Day is a big day with many events just know u are welcome to come hang out.


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:
> 
> 
> > thanks and :yes: Its gonna be bigger and better than ever.....and get be on the lookout for future O*C events. I will would like to see some I.e.l.a would definately be cool.
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

THANKS HOMIES I WILL DEFINETLY BRING IT UP AT OUR NEXT MONTHLY MEETING. :h5:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THANKS HOMIES I WILL DEFINETLY BRING IT UP AT OUR NEXT MONTHLY MEETING. :h5:


HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THANKS HOMIES I WILL DEFINETLY BRING IT UP AT OUR NEXT MONTHLY MEETING. :h5:


sounds good thanks


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE





BIGJ77MC said:


> sounds good thanks


:x:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Yesterday was a good turn out and we ready for dec8 toy drive thanks to all the new people who showed up and to all of those who continue to support IELA stay up


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

_TO THE TOP _


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP for the IELA :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT IELA


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT IELA


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> :thumbsup:


That's right danee


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> That's right danee


 :wave:SUP SPORTY ? JUST TRYING TO KEEP IT ON TOP HOMIE


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of IELA and its supporters


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj available for toy drives, car shows, birthdays and divorces. Music trivia, Dance contests and more. Now booking for 2013. PM or call me for available dates. 323.557,2854 Mike.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT IELA


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj available for toy drives, car shows, birthdays and divorces. Music trivia, Dance contests and more. Now booking for 2013. PM or call me for available dates. 323.557,2854 Mike.



Not just another Dj.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

EZUP62 said:


> TTT IELA


Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj available for toy drives, car shows, birthdays and divorces. Music trivia, Dance contests and more. Now booking for 2013. PM or call me for available dates. 323.557,2854 Mike.



Don't just settle for a silent Dj, call the best...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj available for toy drives, car shows, birthdays and divorces. Music trivia, Dance contests and more. Now booking for 2013. PM or call me for available dates. 323.557,2854 Mike.



Specializing in fundraising...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP!!*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump , To The Top


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BUmp


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

HUMP DAY *BUMP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP !!*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gangs to grace goin down tomarow ten am


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting time. Tues the 11th of dec. 7pm at bakers off the 60 and main st


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Meeting time. Tues the 11th of dec. 7pm at bakers off the 60 and main st


:thumbsup: See you there.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Meeting time. Tues the 11th of dec. 7pm at bakers off the 60 and main st


bump.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Tomorrow Tuesday @7:00 PM Bakers on Main & the 60 fwy .


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> Tomorrow Tuesday @7:00 PM Bakers on Main & the 60 fwy .


Bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking foward to our meeting our new years pic nic is gonna be a memorable one.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Just wanna say it was a good meeting , and wanna Welcome the new Car Clubs that showed up for the first time.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> Just wanna say it was a good meeting , and wanna Welcome the new Car Clubs that showed up for the first time.



Right on homie!!! Good talkin with u. Lookin forward to hangin out on new years day!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Looking foward to our meeting our new years pic nic is gonna be a memorable one.




Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> Just wanna say it was a good meeting , and wanna Welcome the new Car Clubs that showed up for the first time.


Welcome all x2


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP FOR THE IELA*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BACK *TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

2nd annual coming up around the corner can't wait to get my grill on ttt iela 2nd annual


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> 2nd annual coming up around the corner can't wait to get my grill on ttt iela 2nd annual


X2


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Whats up Raza ? I just wanna throw this out there. Im putting a softball tournament together that involves the IE, OC and LA on August 2nd and 3rd 2013. We need 4 teams from each county to represent in this fun and competitive tournament! I wanted to give the IE lowrider alliance the dates so there is no scheduling conflicts, if you guys already have something those days hit up the forum and let me know please, if not hopefully everything is good! 

Please respond this this post on the other forum, or pm me....gracias.

So who wants in? Only 4 teams from each county....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me to book your date at 323.557.2854 Mike, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me to book your date at 323.557.2854 Mike, and thanks in advance.


Qvo


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

1st Meeting of 2013 on jan 8th at Bakers in riverside off main st and the 60fwy. 7pm


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> 1st Meeting of 2013 on jan 8th at Bakers in riverside off main st and the 60fwy. 7pm


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> 1st Meeting of 2013 on jan 8th at Bakers in riverside off main st and the 60fwy. 7pm


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

EARLY MORNING BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> 1st Meeting of 2013 on jan 8th at Bakers in riverside off main st and the 60fwy. 7pm


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> 1st Meeting of 2013 on jan 8th at Bakers in riverside off main st and the 60fwy. 7pm


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BumP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> 1st Meeting of 2013 on jan 8th at Bakers in riverside off main st and the 60fwy. 7pm


Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me to book your date at 323.557.2854 Mike, and thanks in advance.





Book early...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> 1st Meeting of 2013 on jan 8th at Bakers in riverside off main st and the 60fwy. 7pm


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT !!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me to book your date at 323.557.2854 Mike, and thanks in advance.



Write my number Sporty...:roflmao:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt for the IELA


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt for the IELA


X2


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE ON TUS SEE U THEN *


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

JERRI said:


> *EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE ON TUS SEE U THEN *


Right on Jerri. See u there!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> 1st Meeting of 2013 on jan 8th at Bakers in riverside off main st and the 60fwy. 7pm


TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

IELA MEETING TOMORROW NIGHT!!! FIRST MEETING OF 2013!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> IELA MEETING TOMORROW NIGHT!!! FIRST MEETING OF 2013!!!


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> IELA MEETING TOMORROW NIGHT!!! FIRST MEETING OF 2013!!!


Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TONIGHT


G2G_Al said:


> Next Meeting Tuesday Jan 8th ~ 7pm ~
> Baker's Drive In
> 2221 Main Street
> Riverside, CA 92501
> ...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Whats up Raza ? I just wanna throw this out there. Im putting a softball tournament together that involves the IE, OC and LA on August 2nd and 3rd 2013. We need 4 teams from each county to represent in this fun and competitive tournament! I wanted to give the IE lowrider alliance the dates so there is no scheduling conflicts, if you guys already have something those days hit up the forum and let me know please, if not hopefully everything is good!
> 
> Please respond this this post on the other forum, or pm me....gracias.
> 
> So who wants in? Only 4 teams from each county....


I got space for 3 more clubs/teams to join in from the IE! If u want more info hit me up.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Good meeting. Lookin forward to a new year with the IELA


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Good meeting. Lookin forward to a new year with the IELA


Right on Jesse ,same here carnal . IELA To The Top for 2013


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> I got space for 3 more clubs/teams to join in from the IE! If u want more info hit me up.


Gracias Chicano ways hopefully it comes together homie


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top for the IELA uniting the Low Rider community in the I.E


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> To The Top for the IELA uniting the Low Rider community in the I.E


Thats right homie!!! BIG UP'S TO THE GT CREW


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thats right homie!!! BIG UP'S TO THE GT CREW


Gracias BIG DOG just trying to make it happen .


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Back TO THE TOP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me to book your date at 323.557.2854 Mike, and thanks in advance.




Book early...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

1:12 a.m Bump To The Top


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

IELA bump back TO THE TOP


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:wave:sup Danee


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> :wave:sup Danee


Sup Mike ? How you and your wife doing ?


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bump


Qvo Jesse ? Hope you're having a great weekend homie.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> Qvo Jesse ? Hope you're having a great weekend homie.


What happenin Danee? My weekend coo. U know me. I'm workin as usual. Hope all is well on ur side!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> What happenin Danee? My weekend coo. U know me. I'm workin as usual. Hope all is well on ur side!!!


Damn Homie, working on the weekend must suck.but it is what it is ,gotta make that cheese .


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> Damn Homie, working on the weekend must suck.but it is what it is ,gotta make that cheese .


Yeah man!!!! We do what we do to play right??


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

That's right homie , ToThe Top


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP ,TO THE TOP*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I WANNA PERSONALLY INVITE ANY AND ALL MEMBERS OF THE I.E.L.A. TO THE SANTA ANA ROOSEVELT SCHOOL SHOW ON JUNE 2ND. THIS IS THE ONLY SCHOOL SHOW THAT IS PUT ON BY A TEACHER AND THE PARENTS OF THE KIDS THAT ATTEND THE SCHOOL. ALL THE PROCEEDS GO TO THE AFTER SCHOOL PROGRAM THAT HELPS THE KIDS STAY OUT OF TROUBLE AND ON THE RIGHT PATH. SO PLEASE BRING UR BIKES, CARS, MOTORCYCLES, OR JUST YOUR YOURSELVES. WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS THE BIGGEST SHOW THAT THIS SCHOOL HAS EVER HAD. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WANNA PERSONALLY INVITE ANY AND ALL MEMBERS OF THE I.E.L.A. TO THE SANTA ANA ROOSEVELT SCHOOL SHOW ON JUNE 2ND. THIS IS THE ONLY SCHOOL SHOW THAT IS PUT ON BY A TEACHER AND THE PARENTS OF THE KIDS THAT ATTEND THE SCHOOL. ALL THE PROCEEDS GO TO THE AFTER SCHOOL PROGRAM THAT HELPS THE KIDS STAY OUT OF TROUBLE AND ON THE RIGHT PATH. SO PLEASE BRING UR BIKES, CARS, MOTORCYCLES, OR JUST YOUR YOURSELVES. WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS THE BIGGEST SHOW THAT THIS SCHOOL HAS EVER HAD. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the invite Robert. Ill mention it at our next meeting and let u know!!!! Sounds like a great event


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WANNA PERSONALLY INVITE ANY AND ALL MEMBERS OF THE I.E.L.A. TO THE SANTA ANA ROOSEVELT SCHOOL SHOW ON JUNE 2ND. THIS IS THE ONLY SCHOOL SHOW THAT IS PUT ON BY A TEACHER AND THE PARENTS OF THE KIDS THAT ATTEND THE SCHOOL. ALL THE PROCEEDS GO TO THE AFTER SCHOOL PROGRAM THAT HELPS THE KIDS STAY OUT OF TROUBLE AND ON THE RIGHT PATH. SO PLEASE BRING UR BIKES, CARS, MOTORCYCLES, OR JUST YOUR YOURSELVES. WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS THE BIGGEST SHOW THAT THIS SCHOOL HAS EVER HAD. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE. :thumbsup:


Gracias homie we will spread the word graciaz for the invite


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thanks for the invite Robert. Ill mention it at our next meeting and let u know!!!! Sounds like a great event





Sporty67 said:


> Gracias homie we will spread the word graciaz for the invite


THANKS HOMIES THE KIDS WILL REALLY APPRECIATE IT. :h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THANKS HOMIES THE KIDS WILL REALLY APPRECIATE IT. :h5:


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!! IM SURE IT WILL BE A GOOD TURN OUT!!!! THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!! IM SURE IT WILL BE A GOOD TURN OUT!!!! THANKS AGAIN


IT ALWAYS IS A GOOD EVENT.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

IELA bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THANKS HOMIES THE KIDS WILL REALLY APPRECIATE IT. :h5:


Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP BACK, TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

When is the next IELA meeting? Interest in going and checking it out.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> When is the next IELA meeting? Interest in going and checking it out.


IELA MEETINGS ARE 2ND TUE OF EVERY MONTH. DON'T HAVE A CALANDER IN FRONT OF ME BUT BELIEVE THE NEXT ONE IS FEB 12 TH 7PM AT BAKERS OFF THE 60 FWY AND MAIN ST. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME WE ASK THAT ITS ONLY 2 REPS PER CLUB. HOPE TO SEE U THERE


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> IELA MEETINGS ARE 2ND TUE OF EVERY MONTH. DON'T HAVE A CALANDER IN FRONT OF ME BUT BELIEVE THE NEXT ONE IS FEB 12 TH 7PM AT BAKERS OFF THE 60 FWY AND MAIN ST. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME WE ASK THAT ITS ONLY 2 REPS PER CLUB. HOPE TO SEE U THERE


Cool. Looking foward to it. See you there.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Cool. Looking foward to it. See you there.


Sounds good


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WANNA PERSONALLY INVITE ANY AND ALL MEMBERS OF THE I.E.L.A. TO THE SANTA ANA ROOSEVELT SCHOOL SHOW ON JUNE 2ND. THIS IS THE ONLY SCHOOL SHOW THAT IS PUT ON BY A TEACHER AND THE PARENTS OF THE KIDS THAT ATTEND THE SCHOOL. ALL THE PROCEEDS GO TO THE AFTER SCHOOL PROGRAM THAT HELPS THE KIDS STAY OUT OF TROUBLE AND ON THE RIGHT PATH. SO PLEASE BRING UR BIKES, CARS, MOTORCYCLES, OR JUST YOUR YOURSELVES. WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS THE BIGGEST SHOW THAT THIS SCHOOL HAS EVER HAD. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE. :thumbsup:




It's gonna be good...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

LATE NIGHT BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WANNA PERSONALLY INVITE ANY AND ALL MEMBERS OF THE I.E.L.A. TO THE SANTA ANA ROOSEVELT SCHOOL SHOW ON JUNE 2ND. THIS IS THE ONLY SCHOOL SHOW THAT IS PUT ON BY A TEACHER AND THE PARENTS OF THE KIDS THAT ATTEND THE SCHOOL. ALL THE PROCEEDS GO TO THE AFTER SCHOOL PROGRAM THAT HELPS THE KIDS STAY OUT OF TROUBLE AND ON THE RIGHT PATH. SO PLEASE BRING UR BIKES, CARS, MOTORCYCLES, OR JUST YOUR YOURSELVES. WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS THE BIGGEST SHOW THAT THIS SCHOOL HAS EVER HAD. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE. :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FUND RAISER CAR WASH FOR A LATINS FINEST MEMBERS DAD SATURDAY 2/16/13 _







MORENO VALLEY CA. CAR WASH FOR FUNERAL COST ALL DONATIONS ARE WELCOMED_ 
HEY EVERYONE FRIENDS AND FAMILY IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY WE ARE HAVING A FUND RAISER FOR A MEMBERS DAD, HE JUST PASSED ON MONDAY MORNING AND WE ARE GOING TO TRY TO RAISE FUNDS TO HELP THE FAMILY WITH THE COSTS......SHIRLEY AND CARLOS LOST SHIRLEYS DAD THIS PAST MONDAY MORNING HE WAS FIGHTING FOR HIS LIFE DUE TO A BAD LIVER.........WE ARE ALL GREATFULL FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN ADVANCED........WE WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH AT OUR CRUISE SPOT NIGHT SPOT IN MORENO VALLEY...........GUS JR BURGERS 23750 Alessandro Blvd., *Moreno Valley*, CA, 92553 FROM 8AM - 1PM SATURDAY............IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR COMENTS PLEASE GIVE ME (JOSE) 562-879-4376 OR RICHARD 951-867-1837 A CALL THANK YOU........
LATINS FINEST FAMILY​


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting Tue March 12 7pm bakers off main and the 60.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Meeting Tue March 12 7pm bakers off main and the 60.


ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Meeting Tue March 12 7pm bakers off main and the 60.


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Tonights the night


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Great meeting. See everyone on Easter


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT COME AND SUPPORT :h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Next IELA meeting will be on Tuesday May 14th at 7:00 pm at the Bakers on Main st and the 60fwy ,See You There.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP, TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

NEW CATEGORIES OPENING FOR LOWRIDERS....THIS EVENT HAS MOSTLY BEEN HOT RODS BUT THIS YEAR I'M WORKING TOGETHER WITH THE MANAGER OF TIERRA TO BRING THE WHOLE LOWRIDER FAMILY EXPERIENCE...WE NEED YOUR SUPPORT...LETS SHOW THEM THAT WE'RE A POSITIVE MOVEMENT....


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

johnnys121 said:


> View attachment 644136
> View attachment 644139
> View attachment 644141
> View attachment 644141
> NEW CATEGORIES OPENING FOR LOWRIDERS....THIS EVENT HAS MOSTLY BEEN HOT RODS BUT THIS YEAR I'M WORKING TOGETHER WITH THE MANAGER OF TIERRA TO BRING THE WHOLE LOWRIDER FAMILY EXPERIENCE...WE NEED YOUR SUPPORT...LETS SHOW THEM THAT WE'RE A POSITIVE MOVEMENT....


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW ,LET'S TRY TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT .:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Danee08 said:


> Next IELA meeting will be on Tuesday May 14th at 7:00 pm at the Bakers on Main st and the 60fwy ,See You There.


TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> TO THE TOP


Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

we would also like to invite you to the christmas in july cruise on july 14th at big lots parking lot on washington in colton at 8am


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

[QUOTE
=Danee08;16650348]*BUMP*[/QUOTE] 
Whats good Danee


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

This Sunday


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Tweetis E Bird said:


> [QUOTE
> =Danee08;16650348]*BUMP*


Whats good Danee[/QUOTE It's all Good GEE,how's everything, on your side homie?


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

IELA MEETING TUE JUNE 11 2013 7pm AT BAKERS OFF MAIN ST AND THE 60 FWY. All clubs and solo riders welcome


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> IELA MEETING TUE JUNE 11 2013 7pm AT BAKERS OFF MAIN ST AND THE 60 FWY. All clubs and solo riders welcome


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> IELA MEETING TUE JUNE 11 2013 7pm AT BAKERS OFF MAIN ST AND THE 60 FWY. All clubs and solo riders welcome


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> IELA MEETING TUE JUNE 11 2013 7pm AT BAKERS OFF MAIN ST AND THE 60 FWY. All clubs and solo riders welcome


Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Next IELA meeting Tuesday July 9th at the Bakers on Main off the 60 fwy. at 7:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Danee08 said:


> Next IELA meeting Tuesday July 9th at the Bakers on Main off the 60 fwy. at 7:00 :thumbsup:


*BUMP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*IELA Meeting Tuesday July 9,2013 at the Bakers on Main off the 60 fwy* *7:00 pm *:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP BACK TO THE TOP *


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP BACK TO THE TOP *


Bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*T T T *:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Danee08 said:


> *T T T *:thumbsup:


*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT IELA ..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

MEETING TONIGHT 7PM BAKERS OFF THE 60 and MAIN ST. IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> MEETING TONIGHT 7PM BAKERS OFF THE 60 and MAIN ST. IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE


See you there.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

BUMP TTT

IE 

INLAND EMPIRE THIS AFTERNOON

headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​TO THE TOP*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The El Chicano &Colton Courier WeekIes have a write-up about the can drive


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Link to article
Inlandempire#lowrideralliane# food drive# reaching out to the community http://elchicano.com/current-edition/files/el-chicano-current-edition.pdf


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

:boink:ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> What's up eric


Bump


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Are solo riders welcome?

If I wont be welcome to attend the meeting is there someone I can possibly meet up with to drop off some flyers to that will pass them out at the meeting for me?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on out we have a few solos that come


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Meeting Tue Dec 10 7pm off the 60 and Main st. At bakers. Anyone and everyone is welcome. All clubs solo riders. We ask that each club only have 2 reps due to limited space. The IELA is a group of clubs who have come together to make a difference in the community no only about shows and flyers. Please come and make suggestions and give feedback. Ur input is needed and appreciated


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Meeting Tue Dec 10 7pm off the 60 and Main st. At bakers. Anyone and everyone is welcome. All clubs solo riders. We ask that each club only have 2 reps due to limited space. The IELA is a group of clubs who have come together to make a difference in the community no only about shows and flyers. Please come and make suggestions and give feedback. Ur input is needed and appreciated


Can I get information on when and where the next council meeting is at?

At the current time im a solo rider promoting our monthly event..

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

2nd tue of every month. Off 60 and main at bakers at 7pm. Next meeting is tue jan 14 2014


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

BIGJ77MC said:


> 2nd tue of every month. Off 60 and main at bakers at 7pm. Next meeting is tue jan 14 2014


Can I please get a physical address for the meeting?

Im not familiar with the area and dont want to drive around lost.

My daughter has dance that day but I will try to make it.

Do you guys hang out after the meeting incase I cant make it in time?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bakers right off the 60 fwy and main in the city of riverside. U cant miss it. On the south side of the fwy. Right of the exit. Meetin starts at 7. Never ends At the same time. All clubs and solo riders are welcome. Its about unity amongst lowriders to better our communities. See everyone tuesday


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bakers right off the 60 fwy and main in the city of riverside. U cant miss it. On the south side of the fwy. Right of the exit. Meetin starts at 7. Never ends At the same time. All clubs and solo riders are welcome. Its about unity amongst lowriders to better our communities. See everyone tuesday


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

......      ;*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Can I get information on when and where the next council meeting is at?
> 
> At the current time im a solo rider promoting our monthly event..
> 
> http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


I know ha


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

How many clubs are in the Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance ?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

The IELA is made up of many clubs throughout the Inland Empire. The major supporting clubs are all involved because they want to make a difference in their communty through lowriding. The foundation of the Alliance is to work together with other clubs in a way that will change negative stigma that lowriding has carried for many years. Yes we do also support eachother when clubs are hosting individual events but that is not our main focus. Our main focus is to find ways to better our communities. We are open to all riders and clubs and hope that the clubs and riders getting involved with the alliance carry the same values that the core of the Alliance carries.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

See u all Tuesday


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> How many clubs are in the Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance ?


U ask alot of questions on here make shure u go to the meeting on Tuesday with all ur questions homie to be honest with u I'm personally not too fond of promoters u sound like a promoter to me homie ur like the 3rd cat that's come and gone but ah hey welcome hope to cee u at the meeting!!!!!##


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*IELA meeting Tomorrow January 14,2014 at the Bakers on MAIN St and the 60 fwy in Riverside. 7:00 pm.
hope to you there.*


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

MONTHLY MEET TOMORROW FROM 3-6 IN INLAND EMPIRE SO CAL LAKE ELSINORE.
PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT US WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS.

WE WILL LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING A MUCH STRONGER SHOWING FROM THIS FORUM TOMORROW.









http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg"]http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg[/URL]

THIS IS A 100% FREE EVENT. WE ARE PURELY TRYING TO BRING SOME NEW BUSINESS INTO THE COMMUNITY.


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Sporty67 said:


> U ask alot of questions on here make shure u go to the meeting on Tuesday with all ur questions homie to be honest with u I'm personally not too fond of promoters u sound like a promoter to me homie ur like the 3rd cat that's come and gone but ah hey welcome hope to cee u at the meeting!!!!!##


I dont mean no disrespect and I dont mean to bring trouble.

I fully intended on going to the last alliance meeting but then my buddy called and asked if he could keep my ride longer to do some more extreme work to it. I couldnt pass that up so I said yes.

So at the current time my wife and I are sharing 1 vehicle.

My daughter has school m-fri and she goes to dance 3-4 hours a night m-thur 

So with that being said it makes it extremely difficult to get to things on the weekdays.

I thought the alliance was about helping the community?

Well thats what we are trying to do with this monthly event.

We contacted local companies asking them if they would donate prizes for us to raffle off at our 100% free raffle.

Our main goal in doing this is to drive traffic into the community to get some new business into the center around the event.

We are not profiting a single cent off this event.

Its fully to help the community.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

BUMP TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*IELA Meeting this Tuesday February 11,2014 at the Baker's on Main st. off the 60 Fwy in Riverside. Meeting starts at 7:00 pm.*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Danee08 said:


> *IELA Meeting this Tuesday February 11,2014 at the Baker's on Main st. off the 60 Fwy in Riverside. Meeting starts at 7:00 pm.*


Tuesday February 11; 2014 Hope to See everyone there.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP ...TO THE TOP*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

* To The Top*


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

I would like to see when the next IELA meeting is and I would like to ask for the alliance blessing to attend the meeting and introduce our company and distribute our monthly cruise night flyer to everyone.

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg

Its a 100% free event.
Free to show
Free to attend 
Free Raffle

DJ
Beer Pitcher Specials

We are trying to get a bounce house for the kids

Family Friendly Environment.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Save the Date!


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

is the next IELA meeting on 5-13-14 at 7:00pm?


----------

